# recent dealings with Cattybrook Horses Bristol



## purdy01 (25 June 2015)

I'd be interested to hear from anyone with any recent activity/involvement with Cattybrook Horses, Bristol.
Good, bad or indifferent.  Please get in contact.
Many Thanks.


----------



## Dexydoodle (26 June 2015)

I've never bought from them, or seen a horse there but know they have a very good reputation locally


----------



## loopinlou (27 June 2015)

I've Pmd you


----------



## holi (7 September 2015)

Could you contact me with info please looping? Have tried to message you but didn't work


----------



## lucysommers (30 October 2015)

There is a phrase ending .......barge pole.... I'd never go back there after my experience.


----------

